# Can i borrow Your vivarium decoration ideas?



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a 3ft x 15 x 18 high wooden vivarium i was wondering if you guys could take pictures of your snake vivarium set-ups so i may pinch some ideas :lol2: on how to best decorate my vivarium:2thumb:

also maybe leave some ideas in words on what to buy

i have a ball/royal python so in substrate orchid bark fine or course? orchid bark or aspen or???


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

If you look in 'habitat pictures' further down there's a whole rake of pictures of different peoples setups.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

To be honest with you, your Royal looks quite small (maybe under a year old). A 3' viv looks like it could be way too big for such a small Royal (this could be why you've had problems along with other factors). If that was my Royal i'd get a 12L RUB, put the Royal in that with a heat mat under a third (on a stat) with 2 hides & a water bowl in it & maybe cover the RUB with a towel to give it some security while it settles. Then leave it alone for at least a week making sure the temps are spot on before even thinking about feeding it :2thumb:.


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

corny girl said:


> To be honest with you, your Royal looks quite small (maybe under a year old):2thumb:.


ok....
its 2 years old, its about 2ft long
when i got it about 1 week ago it had not been fed for a week

this saturday it will have been 14 days and no food.

when i get my ceramic heating set tomrrow ill have the heating running for the 48 before monday night where i will atempt to feed him


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

kaleluk31 said:


> ok....
> its 2 years old, its about 2ft long
> when i got it about 1 week ago it had not been fed for a week
> 
> ...



As you will have been "messing" with the set up i would leave the Royal alone for another week to settle (it won't hurt it to go without, i've had one go 6 months without food & she is still very much alive & well). If you try to feed it you could stress it even more & then you will have one problem feeder on your hands because it is so stressed out. Please listen to the advice you have been given on the other thread & *DON'T FEED IT MONDAY*, many of these people have kept Royals for quite a few years & know what they are talking about :2thumb:. If you set up the ceramic etc.. let the Royal settle into the new enviroment for at least a week & feed it on Monday 4th October. You will have a happier snake & you will be happier too as it will more likely feed then & not stress you out because it won't feed.


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

corny girl said:


> As you will have been "messing" with the set up i would leave the Royal alone for another week to settle (it won't hurt it to go without, i've had one go 6 months without food & she is still very much alive & well). If you try to feed it you could stress it even more & then you will have one problem feeder on your hands because it is so stressed out. Please listen to the advice you have been given on the other thread & *DON'T FEED IT MONDAY*, many of these people have kept Royals for quite a few years & know what they are talking about :2thumb:. If you set up the ceramic etc.. let the Royal settle into the new enviroment for at least a week & feed it on Monday 4th October. You will have a happier snake & you will be happier too as it will more likely feed then & not stress you out because it won't feed.


3 weeks without food???
he aint that fat to start with i think.
i dont wanna wake up one morning and hes dead cos i starved him:gasp:

kinda worries me i have to admit


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Please listen to what people are advising. 3 weekfor a 2year old royal is nothing, 3 months is nothing unusual. Let the snake settle


----------



## Madmonk (Apr 30, 2009)

*without food*

Mate
3 weeks without food to a royal is like skipping breakfast, like Corny Girl(Mel) said you are going far too in depth for a set up starting out with royals, a simple set up will suffice until your experience grows and then as your snake gets tuned to surrounding and feeding then maybe move him/her to a viv for display..but royals prefer night time and quiet so will he/she venture out during the day???
Why spend lots of money when a simple set up will save you pounds and benefit your royal. I like you was keen to get and do the best for my royal until I was steered in the right direction by some good friends on here.
Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

nelly1 said:


> Please listen to what people are advising. 3 weekfor a 2year old royal is nothing, 3 months is nothing unusual. Let the snake settle


the kinda good news is, he just came out on his own for the first time since got him , had a look around the viv , had a drink then went in my other hide :2thumb:


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

Madmonk said:


> Mate
> 3 weeks without food to a royal is like skipping breakfast, like Corny Girl(Mel) said you are going far too in depth for a set up starting out with royals, a simple set up will suffice until your experience grows and then as your snake gets tuned to surrounding and feeding then maybe move him/her to a viv for display..but royals prefer night time and quiet so will he/she venture out during the day???
> Why spend lots of money when a simple set up will save you pounds and benefit your royal. I like you was keen to get and do the best for my royal until I was steered in the right direction by some good friends on here.
> Hope this helps somewhat.


lol @snake skipping breakfast lol
yes ok i wont feed him on monday

as per advice i got today on here , im gonna try build up the viv , in the respect of creating more places to hide, get a peice of wood, some fake vine leafs, some orchid substrate maybe.

just let it go till next weekend and try for a feed as directed


----------



## Nutty2345 (Aug 23, 2010)

I've had my year old royal for 2 weeks now and she is never out of her hide yet she's happy. She comes out at night and the only way I can tell this the next morning is her water bowl is spilled over. I'm not an experienced keeper but even I would say the viv is way too big. Fill it up with cardboard boxes which is a cheap way of doing it. Mine lives in her pop tart box a lot of the time


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

Nutty2345 said:


> I've had my year old royal for 2 weeks now and she is never out of her hide yet she's happy. She comes out at night and the only way I can tell this the next morning is her water bowl is spilled over. I'm not an experienced keeper but even I would say the viv is way too big. Fill it up with cardboard boxes which is a cheap way of doing it. Mine lives in her pop tart box a lot of the time


im gonna clutter it up with stuff as directed, give it enough place to hide around

ill take pics when i get it going
mine is 2 years old and 2ft ish maybe a tat longer


----------



## leemancity (Sep 19, 2010)

Without sounding like an echo snakes can go a very long time with out food i had a lunatic banded californian kingsnake that was the fussiest eater i had ever owned and my mate gareth told me the same as the other guys and gals on here have my cali king went 10 months without eating and trust me he is still alive and well living with a friend of mine and the snake has calmed in his old age leave the snake to settle and used to the new enviroment which you are going to change again with more boxes and hides etc so you really are back to square one


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

leemancity said:


> leave the snake to settle and used to the new enviroment which you are going to change again with more boxes and hides etc so you really are back to square one


im only doing whaqt ive been advisedf to do, is to make it feel better by putting more stuff in to make it feel welcome.

i would not say i was back to square one, if that where true, everytime a snake has its clean out , it would be starting all over again going weeks without food.

i think a snake gets to a point later on where if there in the same area and house they get a rudimentry feel that there still in the same place with the same person, so when you need to do full clean outs, id think it wont bother him or her THAT much as long as your carefull


----------



## leemancity (Sep 19, 2010)

kaleluk31 said:


> im only doing whaqt ive been advisedf to do, is to make it feel better by putting more stuff in to make it feel welcome.
> 
> i would not say i was back to square one, if that where true, everytime a snake has its clean out , it would be starting all over again going weeks without food.
> 
> i think a snake gets to a point later on where if there in the same area and house they get a rudimentry feel that there still in the same place with the same person, so when you need to do full clean outs, id think it wont bother him or her THAT much as long as your carefull


 
yes but when you clean out the snake you put back the same deco stuff back in with the same snakes sent so it knows no difference it reconises its own scent on the deco in there trust me mate once the snake settles you will find you will get the snake into a regular feeding pattern i had over 20 snakes at once and they were all in a pretty regular routine.
take all the advise on board the guys and gals on here really know there stuff good luck with snake and please keep us updated: victory:


----------



## jonasbjorgstrom (May 24, 2011)

*Thanks !!!!!!!*

Hi Everyone ! Thanks for your advice and ideas, I loved it and will definitely keep them in mind !! You can also visit this website : interiordesigns.tv - Interior Design and Decoration Ideas : Blog about Interior Design and Decoration Ideas ! Have a nice day !!


----------

